# ECT anyone??



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone receive ECT treatments???


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Just seen a video on YouTube because I didn't know what it was.





If you're going through this OP my heart goes out to you. It really does.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i would like to do it. ive heard it helps as a last resort if nothing else does.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it's barbaric.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I had eleven ECTs in January, its not nice and it's not nice to watch either but its much preferable to doing nothing. A good balanced book is 'shock' by Kitty Dukakis, I think they might have made a film version too.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Pam said:


> I think it's barbaric.


How so?


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I just think it's crazy. I would never let anyone do something like that to my brain. I definitely believe in/prefer other kinds of treatment over physically messing with one's brain. 
Only a couple generations ago lobotomy was an acceptable treatment too. I call that barbaric too. But that's just my opinion. I don't tell other people they can't take drugs, get ect, or anything else they want to do. Doesn't matter what i think, but you did ask, so I answered.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Pam said:


> I just think it's crazy. I would never let anyone do something like that to my brain. I definitely believe in/prefer other kinds of treatment over physically messing with one's brain.
> Only a couple generations ago lobotomy was an acceptable treatment too. I call that barbaric too. But that's just my opinion. I don't tell other people they can't take drugs, get ect, or anything else they want to do. Doesn't matter what i think, but you did ask, so I answered.


I was just curious to hear your reasons for calling it barbaric ..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No thank you.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Always the same: people who have actually had it are (mostly) PRO, people who have not had it (and who basically have no clue really since no personal experience) are AGAINST. Enough said


----------



## LandL84 (Mar 9, 2012)

I heard that this old-fashioned therapy is quite dangerous...


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

LandL84 said:


> I heard that this old-fashioned therapy is quite dangerous...


lol how so?


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> Always the same: people who have actually had it are (mostly) PRO, people who have not had it (and who basically have no clue really since no personal experience) are AGAINST. Enough said


Indeed, enough said!


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Inshallah said:


> Always the same: people who have actually had it are (mostly) PRO, people who have not had it (and who basically have no clue really since no personal experience) are AGAINST. Enough said


Personal experience isn't a prerequisite to having an opinion on something. People have the right to think whatever they want.

I only said my opinion of the ECT treatment. But you seem to be judging whole groups of people which sounds kind of prejudiced to me. There's no reason to put people down for not agreeing with you.

Either way, I'll be glad to stay "clueless."


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Pam said:


> Personal experience isn't a prerequisite to having an opinion on something. People have the right to think whatever they want.
> 
> I only said my opinion of the ECT treatment. But you seem to be judging whole groups of people which sounds kind of prejudiced to me. There's no reason to put people down for not agreeing with you.
> 
> Either way, I'll be glad to stay "clueless."


I didn't judge anyone..I just wanted to hear peoples opinions......


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know ... does it work?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Pam said:


> Personal experience isn't a prerequisite to having an opinion on something. People have the right to think whatever they want.
> 
> I only said my opinion of the ECT treatment. But you seem to be judging whole groups of people which sounds kind of prejudiced to me. There's no reason to put people down for not agreeing with you.
> 
> Either way, I'll be glad to stay "clueless."


Having on opinion on something you hardly know anything about + have no personal experience with sounds like a good idea to you? Because it doesn't at all to me. Just saying 

Btw: of course everyone is entitled to his/her opinion, but you can't possibly expect not to receive some counter-criticism, especially when yours is not the most informed.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Hamster12 said:


> I don't know ... does it work?


The most effective anti-depression-treatment by far, so yes.

I wouldn't advise it to someone unless they are very deep in/suicidal though. Clearly this is not something you do before having tried (many) antidepressants.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

well it has a higher effective rate of helping those who suffer from MDD than medication does.. although memory loss is a side effect..


----------

